# Im Civil Engineer and EA will give me assessment for Engineering Technologist..!!!!



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

hey all
im civil engineer with 3 years experience and i've applied for the assessment in 19th February
my agent called me and told me that EA sent them an email said that they will only give me an assessment with Engineering Technologist not civil engineer ! i dont know why.
i know its due to my CDR but what i need to know:-
whats the difference between the assessment as civil engineer and Engineering Technologist ?
because the both in the SOL and they both in the flagged occupation ! but i can see occupation ceiling for civil engineer and theres no occupation ceiling for engineering technologist !
should i stay and ask for a civil engineering assessment or there's no difference between both ??
i mean once i got the visa and applied for a job is the assessment matters ? or they will only look for my certificates ?

please i really need your advices because my agent is waiting for me ?

thanks you


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

If i am not wrong, i think this is related to in how many years you got your degree. If it is 4 then they should assess you as a professional Civil Engineer. If you got the degree in 3 years then they will assess you as Engineering Technologist. I guess this is mentioned somewhere in Engineers Australia booklet.

if you are applying for 189 later, then just apply as Engineering Technologist and when you get there just apply for Civil Engineering Jobs.


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> If i am not wrong, i think this is related to in how many years you got your degree. If it is 4 then they should assess you as a professional Civil Engineer. If you got the degree in 3 years then they will assess you as Engineering Technologist. I guess this is mentioned somewhere in Engineers Australia booklet.
> 
> if you are applying for 189 later, then just apply as Engineering Technologist and when you get there just apply for Civil Engineering Jobs.


hey faris

no my education was 5 years. 
im trying to get 65 each in pte to apply for 189 visa but in the worst case, if i will take 10 points for the state sponsorship then i will go through 489 visa.
the main problem is that civil engineers are more demanded from the states than engineering technologists ! 
as my agent said it doesn't matter for the job there because they will look ate your certificates not your assessment so the main problem is the state sponsorship for me


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

if you are going to apply 189 visa, then engineering technologist is also OK, its under the 2319 occupation group and there is enough quota for 2339. if you need 190, then there are less states nominate engineering technologist (but nsw nominates both, so still ok)

skill assessment is not related to job hunting, you can still find a job as civil engineer


----------



## Everton (Mar 25, 2014)

ibra88 said:


> hey all
> im civil engineer with 3 years experience and i've applied for the assessment in 19th February
> my agent called me and told me that EA sent them an email said that they will only give me an assessment with Engineering Technologist not civil engineer ! i dont know why.
> i know its due to my CDR but what i need to know:-
> ...


We are in the same boat! 5 years of bachelor degree, a 3 years diploma and got the same assessment as you. Have no ideia the criterias used. 
However, it only matters if you intend to apply for 190 or 489 because it needs to be in the State nominated occupation list which doesn't have so often as you may know.

Nevertheless, once you get you visa there will be no need to use your skill assessment, but your CV instead.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

What about education ? Can you claim 15 points ?


----------



## Everton (Mar 25, 2014)

nmurshed said:


> What about education ? Can you claim 15 points ?


In the letter sent from EA it says, "Your qualification has been assessed as broadly compareble to an Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under General Skilled Migration points test."


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool 15 points it is then !!


----------



## dschwartz (Jul 31, 2015)

Everton said:


> In the letter sent from EA it says, "Your qualification has been assessed as broadly compareble to an Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under General Skilled Migration points test."


Hi There Everton,

Still in Brazil?! I´m also Brazilian and I´ve just started the EA assessment process. A little bit worried about this fact, since I could not achieve 7 in IELTS (6.5 speaking). Have you already lodged your visa application?!

Regards,

Dschwartz


----------



## mattdad (Feb 2, 2016)

unfortunately companies are asking if you are eligible for membership status in engineers Australia and if you been assessed as a technologist then they you cant apply again for a professional engineer status. it happened to me.


----------



## willmo91 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Civil Engineer/Technologist*

Hi guys, I wonder if anyone could shed some light on my situation, it seems a few of you have had a similar situation;

I have graduated from a UK university with bachelors of engineering. It comes under the washington accord, but because it is 3 years not 4, will i be classed as an engineer or technologist?

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

My 2 cents....
I am a civil engineering technologist, I went for school for 2 years and got my diploma for this. For some reason, EA assessed me as the equivalent for having a Bachelor Degree (which is 4 years in Canada). No idea why but I'll take it!


----------



## willmo91 (Sep 8, 2016)

Very nice for you!
I did understand the Washington Accord as meaning an Engineer in one signatory country = an Engineer in the other.
Just wondered with these other stories was it because the qualifications were achieved in India and Pakistan? (Although I Believe India is a Washington Accord signatory now).
I guess a lot also depends on whether the school is accredited.


----------



## willmo91 (Sep 8, 2016)

willmo91 said:


> Very nice for you!
> I did understand the Washington Accord as meaning an Engineer in one signatory country = an Engineer in the other.
> Just wondered with these other stories was it because the qualifications were achieved in India and Pakistan? (Although I Believe India is a Washington Accord signatory now).
> I guess a lot also depends on whether the school is accredited.




Whoops! apologies, wrong thread obviously, the previous posters were middle eastern and Brazilian. Although this could still shed light on why they weren't fully recognised (not signatories to Washington accord?) ? stressing slightly!


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

*same issue..*



ibra88 said:


> hey all
> im civil engineer with 3 years experience and i've applied for the assessment in 19th February
> my agent called me and told me that EA sent them an email said that they will only give me an assessment with Engineering Technologist not civil engineer ! i dont know why.
> i know its due to my CDR but what i need to know:-
> ...


Even I am in same dilemma..Submitted CDR and assessor asked me to take Engineering Technologist or edit CDR to comply with Civil Engineer..
In the latest invitation round only 441 slots and pro rata basis until end of June 2017...
With 60 points and only 20-25 per slots per invitation round I doubt I will be getting an invite if I take Technologist...So thinking of either accepting technologist and retaking PTE or spending sometime on CDR to make it as per requirements of Civil Engineer...


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Well it was situation for me... In August 2016 I applied for civil engineer... No accords i wrote cdr... Then assessor told me to take engineering technologist as my cdr wasn't good enough for professional engineer... 
I said I won't and he gave me time to resubmit for professional engineer... 
I resubmitted and got positive assessment today for professional engineer... 
I suggest all you guys to work on your cdr reports... Talk to assessor and he would be happy to tell you what points are missing in your report... Implement them and re submit... 
I wrote all my career episodes based on academic projects and I don't have any relevant civil engineering experience as well... 
So if I could do it so can you guys... Just try... Good luck... 
And don't use third party agents for cdr... They offer useless reports... Engineers australia assessor told me that they have made professional engineer outcomes strict... Therefore those generic reports given by third parties won't work... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Well it was situation for me... In August 2016 I applied for civil engineer... No accords i wrote cdr... Then assessor told me to take engineering technologist as my cdr wasn't good enough for professional engineer...
> I said I won't and he gave me time to resubmit for professional engineer...
> I resubmitted and got positive assessment today for professional engineer...
> I suggest all you guys to work on your cdr reports... Talk to assessor and he would be happy to tell you what points are missing in your report... Implement them and re submit...
> ...


Hi, congratulations.
Did you rewrote all your career episodes? My husband is in the same situation but we are planning to rewrite only one episode. I have some doubts if it will work


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Hi, congratulations.
> Did you rewrote all your career episodes? My husband is in the same situation but we are planning to rewrite only one episode. I have some doubts if it will work


Depends on what initial comments was provided by assessor... 
Mine said all career episodes lacked core engineering methodology so I re did all... Made it more comprehensive... Talk to the assessors they are happy to tell you what is wrong with your cdr

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

You work hard for four years and they dismiss your degree based on 4000 words... Something about that didn't feel good so I noted down all the assessors recommendations and implemented them.. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Agree. And Here are a lot of people, including us, whohas been working hard up to 10 years after obtaining degree ... Thats really not fair...)


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Agree. And Here are a lot of people, including us, whohas been working hard up to 10 years after obtaining degree ... Thats really not fair...)


The issue is more about expressing technical expertise rather than having it... Good writing skills helps... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep, unfortunately you are absolutely right)
Btw- did you use same episodes just adding required information or you wrote new, using another periods of time?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Yep, unfortunately you are absolutely right)
> Btw- did you use same episodes just adding required information or you wrote new, using another periods of time?


I made two new ones as I felt initial ones lacked scope... I re did one including his comments 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Yep, unfortunately you are absolutely right)
> Btw- did you use same episodes just adding required information or you wrote new, using another periods of time?


I think with so much experience you should be able to get professional engineer... Just focus on core engineering issues and your solutions ... Dont put too much technical stuff either like formula and graphs 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## SALIM REZA (Nov 9, 2016)

In my case, I accepted engineeing technoloist when EA gave me option. But now I realized that it is not possible to get invite with 60 point. Now I would like to assesse as professional engineer. But I am not sure is it possible to assesse professional engineer when you already aassessed as engineering technologist.
Please help if anybody knows about it.
Thank in advance


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

SALIM REZA said:


> In my case, I accepted engineeing technoloist when EA gave me option. But now I realized that it is not possible to get invite with 60 point. Now I would like to assesse as professional engineer. But I am not sure is it possible to assesse professional engineer when you already aassessed as engineering technologist.
> Please help if anybody knows about it.
> Thank in advance


You need to do another application and begin all over again.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

same is the case with me, I am graduate engineer with 6 years experience in multimillion projects as a civil engineer in Dubai, and still they told me that they will assess me as a technologist, I am surprised, can any body guide please.


----------

